# Unique packaging of marijuana draws attention from DEA



## FruityBud (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard police seized a new type of packaging for suspected marijuana seeds that has stumped forensic scientists, according to the federal Drug Enforcement Administration.

Police confiscated two packages of seeds in March from an inactive marijuana-growing operation in Laurel and submitted them to the state polices Forensic Sciences Division Laboratory in http://www.examiner.com/Subject-Pikesville.htmlPikesville, according to the DEA.

Though the type of seeds was typical, the lab had never seen them packaged in such an unusual way.

The white plastic packages labeled BCFH had pink and yellow tubes sticking out of the ends and contained five small seeds paced between cotton swab tips, according to the DEA.

The purpose of the cotton is unknown, but may have been to prevent germination.

This is not a new drug. It is just marijuana seeds packaged for someone to grow, similar to buying a packet of flower seeds, said http://www.examiner.com/Subject-Sherry_Llewellyn.htmlSherry Llewellyn, Howard police spokeswoman.

This is the only case of this kind we have seen, which is why it was called to the attention of the DEA.

Michael Gimbel, drug abuse and addictions educator with Sheppard Pratt Health System in Baltimore City, said the packaging is pretty sophisticated and indicates the growers were preparing for prime growing season in early summer.

They didnt just throw the seeds in a bag. Theyre trying to keep them separate with the cotton because their probably going to replant, Gimbel said.

The growing of marijuana today is very different than its been over the last 20 to 30 years when everyone thought it was a very natural process of growing pot.

Gimbel said the BCFH label indicates the seeds are British Columbia Feminized Hash, which is popular for its abundant resin production and pleasant high.

The female is the stronger of the high-producing plants and hash has a higher concentration of the psychoactive ingredient, known as THC, than regular marijuana, he said.

You can get 20 seeds for $200 on the Web, which is really scary and should be illegal, Gimbel said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4sj9vl*
http://www.examiner.com/Subject-U.S._Drug_Enforcement_Administration.html


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Apr 30, 2008)

i dont get why its a big deal? He had some seeds and cotton in a tube.........OH MY GOD WHAT HAS THE WORLD COME TO NOW.


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol A Good Laugh!!!!


----------



## Cole (Apr 30, 2008)

OMG I cant believe he had the balls to seperate seeds with cotton swabs!

What a bad ***,lol.


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 30, 2008)

Dammit! Now I have to shut down my mass pink and yellow tube/cotton swab package manufacturing plant... The boss is going to have my balls in a sling for this one!


----------



## Cole (Apr 30, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Dammit! Now I have to shut down my mass pink and yellow tube/cotton swab package manufacturing plant... The boss is going to have my balls in a sling for this one!


 

Noooooooooooooooo!!!:hubba:


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 30, 2008)

I have gotten those in the mail before. They were good seeds with free q tips, what a bargain.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 30, 2008)

Come on guys everyone knows that cotton + glass tube+ MJ seeds=WMD. It's obvious that you all just like to avoid the facts or you are all high.


----------



## Cole (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a idea...the goverment can outlaw Q-tips.


----------



## Cole (Apr 30, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> The white plastic packages labeled BCFH


 


That stands for "British Columbia Fire Haze".


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 30, 2008)

all those locations sounds very familiar.

im assuming this happened in Maryland


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2008)

> &#8220;You can get 20 seeds for $200 on the Web, which is really scary and should be illegal,&#8221; Gimbel said.


Lol...it is illegal. In the US. He'd crap himself if he knew we could get some bud just as good or better at around 10 seeds for $20.


----------



## Brouli (May 1, 2008)

im with u on that all the way    cops were always dumb   20 seeds for $200  maybe  from green house seed company    i would go with nirvana and save half the money and get more seeds.


GO    SEED BANKS.


----------



## dasweasle (May 23, 2008)

lol losers all that comotion over a seed container??? we pay them police waay too much.


----------

